
How to Mail a Package from Space - sarcasmatwork
https://www.wired.com/story/xkcds-randall-munroe-on-how-to-mail-a-package-from-space/
======
trollied
Related: spy satellites used to drop film back to Earth periodically
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jpzpkg/the-first-spy-
sate...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jpzpkg/the-first-spy-satellites-
had-to-drop-gigantic-buckets-of-film-back-to-earth)

